# Mutations?



## ClapOnCannabis (Oct 12, 2006)

I just wanted to know how common it was for plants to get mutations. One of mine early on developed a split middle leaf as if it was two siamese leaf segments, but still with all the other leafs there. What other mutations are common out there? This really intrigues me. I wonder if its from my tap water.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

ClapOnCannabis said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know how common it was for plants to get mutations. One of mine early on developed a split middle leaf as if it was two siamese leaf segments, but still with all the other leafs there. What other mutations are common out there? This really intrigues me. I wonder if its from my tap water.


*We have had a few mutations in the past. I guess maybe it's in the genetics of the plant. One of our plants stopped growing after the first 2 sets of leaves and we had to top it. Once we did that she grew like no other plant and turned out to be some killer smoke. *


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Oct 12, 2006)

Its really interesting. If it is in the genes, is there a way to incorperate something simular into new plants? Maybe even have those traits live on in some form?


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 12, 2006)

You ant to save mutated genes? Not recommended. No mutation from seed I've ever come across has yielded a higher quality or faster growing smoke. At best quality is the same and growth is slowed, leading to less yield.


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Oct 12, 2006)

Well, so far into it, its almost twice as big as the other two plants that were planted 2 or 3 weeks earlier than it. I just think the mutations are interesting and seeing as this one is so far successful, I see no reason as to why I shouldnt have some fun with it.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 13, 2006)

Maybe you have different mutaions than mine had. I've only had negatives like leaf deformation and stunted growth patterns from self topping. 

Good luck


----------



## dream grower (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Guys, I saw a plant a buddy had some yrs ago, had little buds growing from the centers of the leaves! craziest thing ya ever saw. Even crazier though... The dumb $#@! smoked it! Never gave a thought to breeding or cloning. Nothin. "just wanna smoke it" he said. Sadly, i missed it. Wish I coulda worked with that.


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Oct 13, 2006)

Whoa, thats pretty cool. I sure would of liked to see that.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 14, 2006)

I get leaves occasionally that are twisted up in a sort of "nautilus" shape.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 14, 2006)

bdog, Outdoors? sounds like spider "cacoon". Little shits pull the leaf right up and  over and thier web holds it there. Ever look inside leaf? Lotta dif bugs are quite destructive to mj


----------



## dream grower (Oct 14, 2006)

ClapOn, those buds were pinky fingernail size when I saw them. always wondered how big he let em get BEFORE HE $%#@!# SMOKED THEM !!!


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Oct 14, 2006)

dream grower said:
			
		

> ClapOn, those buds were pinky fingernail size when I saw them. always wondered how big he let em get BEFORE HE $%#@!# SMOKED THEM !!!



Man, I definitely would of let them get as big as possible before doing anything to them. Definitely would of cloned them too haha.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 14, 2006)

Nope, indoor. No bugs or anything. I'll snap a pick next time I see one. They don't get yellow or show anything else weird, just twisting up.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Dream Grower. I was rifling through some pics I had and this one caught my eye, was yer friends plant like this?


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

Bdog, Will ya look at that, That's exactly what it looked like. Way to go. Tell me what you know about it. I find this a most unusual "mutation". Anybody else know anything about this. Man, I'd love to grow just one of em... Biffdoggie, Thanks!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2006)

Some Sativas carried that trait. Its rare, but have seen it. I'll look through my links today and see if I can find some strains that do it.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Mutt, Ain't it amazing that Bdog actually came up with a pic of the exact "mutation" I was talkin about? Never thought I'd ever see that again. All the info I can get is greatly appreciated. Hope to grow one someday. Just for #[email protected]$* and giggles. MP rocks!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know where the pic came from but I'll try to figure it out DG.


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Oct 17, 2006)

Thats awesome man. I wonder if it has anny negative effects on the plants.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks pretty positive from where im standing.


----------

